# Did you see behavior changes when neutering after 1 year old?



## stealle (Nov 12, 2012)

It's in my contract with my breeder that I will have my dog neutered at 12 months since I chose the pet contract (and price) vs the show dog contract. 

Anyway, I plan to wait until at least 1 year. I think I could talk her into waiting until he's 18 months. I am also considering vasectomy instead of neutering - perhaps based on your responses. I could possibly even talk her into not neutering at all since my breeder lives down the road she will know I'm not breeding him. 

I would like to hear from Golden owners if their boy changed their behavior much after being neutered. Before neutering, was he more playful, energetic, aggressive, sexual (humping), marking territory, more alert,,, anything? Did he seem to have less "drive" or motivated during training sessions? Or, did he seem the same after neutering? Any regrets?

How about physical changes (besides the obvious lack of testicles). Did your boy tend to look less muscular? Anything?

I'm interested in hearing from people who had their golden neutered after 12-18 months of age since those dogs will have had plenty of testosterone running through their veins prior to neutering.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I left my boxer intact for about 5 years or so. He was an awesome dog, never aggressive, never humped, never ran away. I only neutered him because I wanted to do it while he was still relatively young and healthy and to prevent any prostate issues. My JRT neutered him at 6 mos, just wanted to take the potential of him getting too crazy, which I could totally see him doing as he does get somewhat crazy now with Lilly in heat. He is a runner too and I really think he would have been worse if left intact. But this is all my opinion. I cant imagine neutering being a cause of drastic changes (like playing, training). We had a client who has too high of hopes that neutering her 9 month old yellow lab was going to calm him down. The ONLY thing that would calm him down was lots of exercise and intense training. Some people really think it will change a dog and really it may just take away some of that "sexual" edge but thats about it.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

My boy was neutered at 1 year + 1 day so not sure if your interested in my observation.
There were only 2 behaviors that changed and they were both positive...he stopped marking on anything vertical when outdoors and I noticed he was more focused on me when outdoors rather than sniffing the air. He hasn't gained weight (he will be 4 in July), his drive and energy level are the same. He's muscular but he also gets a lot of exercise running on our property. He was never a 'humper' so no change there. 

No regrets.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Some people really think it will change a dog and really it may just take away some of that "sexual" edge but thats about it.


That's my understanding too. I don't have any scientific studies to point to, but I seem to recall reading that after about a year of age or so, they've matured to the point where neutering doesn't make much difference in behaviour. I am no expert though.

Our experience with male Goldens has been - 
Henry was born with a descended testicle (I think that's what it was called - it was a long time ago). The vets at that time neutered him as a puppy. He was a sweet happy-go-lucky Golden. Died around 8 years of age of bone cancer. Since he was neutered so young, we will never know if it had an affect on his behavior. He was a great dog though.

Barkley, our problem child , was neutered just shy of 2 years old. He was supposed to be shown, but because he has "issues" around other dogs, it didn't work out for him so he was neutered. Having him neutered made no difference in his behavior at all. Not a bit. He is muscular, good size, strong, and healthy. He is a little over 4 now.


----------



## Walnut_the_Nut (Jan 25, 2012)

Walnut was neutered recently at 15 months. 
We noticed changes right away. Here's the thread:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...iscussion/143194-changes-after-neutering.html

Like someone below mentioned, he's more focused, no more marking, and just listens better. 

He doesn't act macho in the parks anymore, and has, in a way, lost his independence. He "checks-in" regularly now at parks/off-leash...something he never did before. He also follows us around EVERYWHERE now - also something he never used to do. 

The most important change, not with him, is that other dogs don't growl at him anymore. What a relief. 

he hasn't gained any additional weight, but his appetite has increased slightly. He will now eat as much as I put down, where as before neutering, he would eat only up to 2.5 cups or so and get full. 

hope that helps.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

My first Golden was neutered at 16 months. He was still a stubborn, bull-headed, dominant son-of-a-gun. My two un-neutered boys now are sweet loves. I think to large extent the boys just are who they are.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I think that neutering boys helps most with their undesirable characteristics .... Ie marking and aggression..


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Merlin was neutered at about 1 year old. I did not notice any changes at all!

My vet always told me that it was a neuter, not a lobotomy!


----------

